# Extension Ladder and Landing Platforms



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

According to Cal/OSHA extension ladders can be used up to 44'

but...

"When ladders are used to climb to heights of greater than 20 ft, landing platforms must be provided for every 20 ft of height or fraction thereof."



How do you have a landing platform on an extension ladder?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

What is a Landing Platform?

I own 2 very sturdy and very heavy 60 foot ladders and didn't know anything about that.

Don't worry, I only used them one time so far, for one full week. It's not a regular occurence that I should get busted for.

Ed


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

That rule is for fixed ladders, not extension ladders


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

60' ladders?!? Ed, not to sound politically incorrect, (Okay, I dont care if I do), but do you get slave labor to move those things around? I vowed last year that any houses needing a 40' ladder I was going to sub out. Turned out to be some of the easiest money I've made, should of done it years ago.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

The 60 foot ladders were needed on a Bell Tower Turret of a very large historical home we were doing.

I wouldn't sub out the most difficult portion of the job, where every singe shingle needed to be custom cut to fit around the radius of the turret.

Some other schlock would have just nailed them in place without any concern to how flat they would lay on the sheathing.

It wound up being a $ 48,000.00 job and I wouldn't want any regrets for the most visible aspect of the project.

Every time I drive on that main street, I can look with pride how WE were able to do it.

Ed


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

And every time your guys
see those 60' ladders,
they shudder. :laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Every time I drive on that main street, I can look with pride how WE were able to do it.
> 
> Ed


 
THAT, my friends, is the sign of a true professional.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Ed, I have a 60' also. We only use it at a 5 story condo where a lift won't fit in the courtyard. If they ever stop using us for there maintnance painting I'm going to dump the ladder! I hate the damm thing.... It takes three of us to lift & move it.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Probably hard to find a buyer.

I bought mine from Inlad in Villa Park.

We only needed them the one time, but I "Could Have" used them in the past, if I had them, and it would have been safer.

Now, I don't have to be intimidated about taking on certain projects.

Yes, it took 3 guys on the ground and one guy at the top of the turret with a rope strapped on with a harness.

Ed


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Didn't know Inlad sold ladders, good to know. Thought they just did truck upfitting. Got mine at Bird Ladder in the city.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

InLad stands for Industrial Ladder Supply. There is another business in the same local vicinity that has a nearly identical name.

The one I am referring to, sends out a very complete Newspaper Like catalog with lots of their products, which does include truck accessories. 

I also bought my pipe scaffolding from them and bakers scaffold.

Now, if you have a few minutes, here is a link to a slide-show of the job that we used those honking 6o footers on.

http://roofingchannel.blip.tv/#468169 

I had to have Chris over at The Roofing Channel use my photos for a slide show, instead of the 2 hours of video I sent to him, because I did not use a tri-pod for the In Action Video.

Enjoy.

Ed


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking job Ed!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you.

Make sure, for anyone else that wants to view that slide show video, that you use the right hand scroll bar and click on the segment that is called Work Week, by Ed of Carpentersville, IL.

I guess, even though I used the exact link, it automatically defaults to the top one in the showcase of all the videos on that site.

Ed


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

I found that out. Spent about an hour looking at all the vids. Still, enjoyed the site & bookmarked it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, Chris has some Great Informative videos on there.

Too bad, mine was one of the first he put up, so it's a long scroll down to the right location.

Ed


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

In Washington, if you're over 25 feet on a ladder, you need a harness on. Not sure what they mean by having a landing every 20 feet. I picture it as having the ladder against a deck half way up. So if you fell, you wouldn't go more than 20 feet.


----------

